# Pigeon and Dove Law



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm researching bird laws and I've found scattered info. Maybe if a person or three in every state or country researched their local laws they could put that info in this thread so others would have easy access to the info. I've started by looking up what info the Oregon Department of Fish and Wildlife has to say about pigeons/doves. (Please note that there may be some info about hunting that will be distasteful to some readers, but I believe that knowing the hunting regulations will give many a better chance of keeping their own birds alive. It may help other people in criminal law investigations involving the shooting or harm of their birds.)

Pigeons and doves listed as Native Oregon species are: Band-tailed Pigeon _Patagioenas fasciata_, Rock Pigeon _Columba livia_, Eurasian Collard-Dove _Streptopelia decaocto_, Mourning Dove _Zenaida macroura_.

The OR Fish and Wildlife site has a link to tips on how to properly feed wild birds. http://www.dfw.state.or.us/swwd/feedingbirds.html


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

This info is from The 2008-2009 OR Game Bird Regs for all migratory game birds, upland game birds, and crow hunting. The regulations say that a permit to hunt band-tailed pigeons costs $1.50 each. Landowners may obtain a free landowners license to hunt game birds on their own property, but they must obtain a regular hunting license to shoot band-tailed pigeons. Non residents can get a game bird stamp validation, which is required when hunting band-tailed pigeon. No federal waterfowl stamp is required to hunt pigeon or doves. Youths 13 and under must obtain their Free license in order to purchase a permit to hunt band-tailed pigeons. The 3-Day Nonresident license for bird does not include band-tailed pigeons. For mourning Doves all hunters including landowners must have a Harvest Information Program (HIP) validation. Band-tailed pigeons are defined as a Game Bird by the OR Fish and Wildlife. Under Protected Birds it says that all pigeons except the rock pigeon are protected by federal and state laws. Under Disguising Sex it says No person shall disguise the sex or kind of game bird and the feathered head or one fully feathered wing must be left attached to pigeons and doves while in the field or while in transit. Under the Game Bird Seasons it says: Mourning Doves may be hunted Statewide from Sept. 1st to Sept. 30th, and the daily bag limit is 10, and the possession limit is 20. For Band-tailed Pigeons they may be hunted Statewide from Sept 15 to Sept 23 and the daily bag limit is 2 and the possession limit is 4.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

Falconry Regulations for Dove and Band Tailed Pigeon: Open area is Statewide in Oregon, Open Season is Sept. 1 - Dec. 16., Daily Bag Limit is 3, no more than one may be a pigeon, and Possession limit is 6, not more than one may be a pigeon. There are also Notes: Federal law states the following: "Falconry daily bag and possession limits for all permitted migratory game birds shall not exceed three and six, respectively, singly, or in the aggregate..." When the season for dove, pigeons, crow and/or for snipe overlaps that for waterfowl, the falconer's bag may contain not more than three of all the federally regulated species (dove, pigeon, duck, merganser, geese, coot, crow, and snipe). Restrictions for pigeons and geese would also apply. Call law enforcement, USFWS, 503-231-6125, for further information.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

Under Federal Refuges it says: Only federally-approved nontoxic shot may be used or be in possession while hunting on any refuge, unless otherwise noted. For hunting pigeons and doves it lists Malheur Lk Hunt Area (Oregon): 18,000 acres open to doves, pigeons, (and other birds), during authorized seasons. Use of hunting dogs is strongly encouraged and nonmotorized boats or botas with electric motors are authorized during the season. The Boundary Hunt Area is West of Hwy 205 and Krumbo Cr.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

There is an ad in the Oregon Regs from the USFWS that says: Band-Tailed Pigeon Hunters We Need Your Help. It says that important biological info can be obtained from band-tailed pigeon wings. It says that Oregon works with the USFWS on wing collections from hunters and they are looking to increase their sample size for pigeon wings. Hunters may obtaine wing envelopes and instructions by emailing or mailing a request to Salem, OR.

I found a link about Band-tailed Pigeons and Mourning Doves with figures from the HIP about the 2005 hunting season. 500 Oregonians spent 1,300 days hunting and harvesting 1,400 pigeons.8,600 Oregon hunters spent 24,100 days hunting and they harvested 85,600 doves.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

In OR native migratory birds are protected by federal law. It is illegal to injure, kill, or possess a native bird or to interfere with an active nest. If birds build a nest in an inconvenient place or location where birds and young will not be safe, the nest can be moved only if no eggs or young are in the nest. It is illegal to release any non-native species or any domesticated pigeon or dove. In Oregon only licensed wildlife rehabers may care for injured wildlife. Permits are required from ODFW to live-trap and release protected wildlife. Permits are issued with live-traps. All birds except feral pigeons or rock doves are protected by law. If you find an injured, sick, or possibly orphaned wildlife the Oregon Fish and Wildlife says to call a licensed rehab center or the ODFW for advice before acting. Proper care and handling will increase the animal/bird's chance for recovery and your safety. They warn that most babies are not really abandoned or orphaned. Either the parent left to forage or it is nearby waiting for you to leave. They say to not pick up baby birds unless you are certain it is injured or you witness the death or injury of the parent. If a young bird is in harm's way, place it back in the nest nearby or in a nearby shrub; or use a small basket and hang it in a tree by the handle. If you need someone to call here are some links listing resources for Oregon: http://www.dfw.state.or.us/swwd/injured_alt.html .. http://www.dfw.state.or.us/swwd/urban_alt.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if I need to look it up I just go to the online site of my state. I keep my birds up the first week of dove season here. all the info is just too much for a thread IMO. just go to your states site and look it up Im sure not many have. not many have the need too here on PT as Im sure not alot of dove hunters here.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

Was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It was helpful. I didn't know some of that stuff.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

The "laws" on pigeons may vary from county to county or even city to city...I think all of us just need to be aware of the laws in our own communities....


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I went to the town's website that I'm moving to, to check the ordinance as to whether or not they allowed pigeon lofts. I found nothing pertaining to pigeons.
So I googled the "town" and "pigeons", I came up with 1 item - an obituary!
The obituary read: "....Funeral service for John Doe (not real name),age 86, was held at his pigeon loft located at **********. He was an avid pigeon racer and breeder and loved his birds"
So I guess its safe to assume that pigeons are allowed


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Just check your ordinances. They will tell you whether you can have one or not.


----------



## ALnaturAL (May 23, 2009)

I tried to check my ordinances and this is what I found "Except in the proper zoning district or special rights granted in an annexation agrement, it shall be unlawfull to maintain or keep within the corporate limits of the viillage any fowl, chickens, ducks, geese, cattle, sheep, goats or other farm animals" I don't think pigeons are fowl or farm animals so I think I'm ok to have pigeons I'd like some opions. Thanks


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Msfreebird said:


> I went to the town's website that I'm moving to, to check the ordinance as to whether or not they allowed pigeon lofts. I found nothing pertaining to pigeons.
> So I googled the "town" and "pigeons", I came up with 1 item - an obituary!
> The obituary read: "....Funeral service for John Doe (not real name),age 86, was held at his pigeon loft located at **********. He was an avid pigeon racer and breeder and loved his birds"
> So I guess its safe to assume that pigeons are allowed


There is a possibility that his loft was "grandfathered". You might still want to confirm what the current laws are.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

ALnaturAL said:


> I tried to check my ordinances and this is what I found "Except in the proper zoning district or special rights granted in an annexation agrement, it shall be unlawfull to maintain or keep within the corporate limits of the viillage any fowl, chickens, ducks, geese, cattle, sheep, goats or other farm animals" I don't think pigeons are fowl or farm animals so I think I'm ok to have pigeons I'd like some opions. Thanks


Some places include pigeons in 'fowl' so best check

John


----------



## RussoNYC (Jun 19, 2009)

As of a few yrs ago- i.e. last I checked- there was an old law still on the books in MA that forbade the scaring of pigeons, punishable with a fine


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Government does have difficulty labeling pigeons. Sometimes they are fowl. Sometimes they are poultry. Sometimes they are not at all. The worse is that sometimes the Federal and State laws vary in their definition of pigeons.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

What I go by, first, is that NO ONE OWNS the AIR, untill the U.S. Gov'nt says that you cannot exit the earths atmosphere. (Something to do with rocket missels and other countries)
Second, Pigeons are NOT considered Poultry, unless they are specifically raised for Human Consumption. (USDA?) No farming in the city.
Third, My Pigeons are Pets. I don't raise them for profit. (Business)= TAXES
Fourth, Keeping Pigeons is my Backyard Hobbie. (Non Profit)
So as you can see, my pigeons can fly free any time that I choose to fly them, as long as I don't let them fly out of the atmosprere over the U.S.
They can legally poop on my neighbors car, once in a while, just like robins, ect., as long as they don't become a nuisense.
No one can shoot a gun, in city limits, and therefore, no one can shoot any birds in the city limits, including my Pigeons. No one can poison either.
Then there are the Tresspass laws. ( Incase anyone wants to go on my property and do something to my Pigeons, which are my property also!)
There are also Millions of bird lovers out there that feed birds in their backyards every day!
How's that for laws about Pigeons?
Again, My Pigeons are My property, and no one owns the air.
Untill someone starts Taxing the Air Space in my City, or any city, My Pigeons Will Fly Free!
If, for some dumb reason, someone comes to get my Pigeons, I'll just turn them loose! Then they can try to chase after them all they want to!
ND Cooper


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ND Cooper said:


> What I go by, first, is that NO ONE OWNS the AIR, untill the U.S. Gov'nt says that you cannot exit the earths atmosphere. (Something to do with rocket missels and other countries)
> Second, Pigeons are NOT considered Poultry, unless they are specifically raised for Human Consumption. (USDA?) No farming in the city.
> Third, My Pigeons are Pets. I don't raise them for profit. (Business)= TAXES
> Fourth, Keeping Pigeons is my Backyard Hobbie. (Non Profit)
> ...


I like your attitude


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

ND Cooper said:


> What I go by, first, is that NO ONE OWNS the AIR, untill the U.S. Gov'nt says that you cannot exit the earths atmosphere. (Something to do with rocket missels and other countries)
> Second, Pigeons are NOT considered Poultry, unless they are specifically raised for Human Consumption. (USDA?) No farming in the city.
> Third, My Pigeons are Pets. I don't raise them for profit. (Business)= TAXES
> Fourth, Keeping Pigeons is my Backyard Hobbie. (Non Profit)
> ...


Some cities have ordinances specifically regulating Pigeons.  Just a mtter of time before most otheres will too, especially larger cities.


----------

